# help needed sourcing foam for HMF filter



## a1Matt (8 Apr 2011)

I'd appreciate if anyone has a source of foam for making a HMF filter.
I have found the perfect foam (Poret) from Swiss Tropicals, but do not want to pay international shipping (USA).

I want a block but what I can find is too course, and the fine foam I can only find in sheets.  Worst case scenario I simply buy sheets and build up a block. But I will have a good hunt first 

I am after:

material: aquarium and shrimp safe foam suitable for HMF; which research shows is any open celled, polyethylene foam.  30ppi density is preferred. Up to 45ppi is acceptable.
shape: Rectangular block
dimensions: not critical, around 12" x 6" x 6"  (give or take few inches).
colour: black (to match black hardscape)


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Apr 2011)

you not asking for much lol

maybe this in a corner? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/DIY-COURSE-FOAM-S ... 3a6269dfb1

This could do: http://www.ketteringkoi.com/acatalog/Fi ... locks.html

Right colour but not size, not far off!


----------



## a1Matt (8 Apr 2011)

I know I'm being very picky 

At an educated guess, that stuff you linked to is courser than ideal.  Impossible to say without a ppi (pores per inch) rating. I actually calle dup Kettering Koi earlier today and they said there stuff was way too course for fry\shrimplets.  Shame as the shapes are pefect.

I will probably end up going to an LFS and buying a sheet of something, that way I can see with my own eyes how dense it is.


----------



## bigmatt (8 Apr 2011)

can you post designs of what you want to build? Then i'll keep an eye out as i can't really visualise what you're after!  Cheers, Matt


----------



## a1Matt (8 Apr 2011)

Take any of the first 4 foam blocks on this page: http://www.ketteringkoi.com/acatalog/Fi ... locks.html

I am after exactly these, BUT! in fine foam not course foam.

Thanks for keeping an eye out


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Apr 2011)

These look finer: http://www.discountleisureproducts.co.u ... en_Machine


----------



## a1Matt (8 Apr 2011)

Cheaper too 
I will call them to ask how fine they are.


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Apr 2011)

Looking forward to the shrimp rack haha


----------



## a1Matt (8 Apr 2011)

This is for the 21" cube tank 

Already got some cheap and cheerful box filters for the nanos (moss grow out tanks)... http://www.ibuki-airstone.jp/shopdetail ... 004/order/


----------



## bigmatt (8 Apr 2011)

sorry to hijack Matt but you seem to know what you're doing with moss! What would you describe as ideal conditions for moss growth? Cheers, Matt


----------



## a1Matt (8 Apr 2011)

That is a shameless off topic post. tut tut.   
Same as for other plants, with a couple of tweaks...  just lower fert requirement. vital to keep it clean (shrimps). do not let it layer too much (trim it).


----------



## bigmatt (8 Apr 2011)

star! Cheers - i'll start a separate thread! We now return you to your scheduled program ...


----------

